# INK



## ajohn (May 11, 2010)

Picked this baby up when my truck broke down about a motor,a transmission,and a complete rewire ago.Got stuck waiting for a tow truck and there just happened to be a couple of shops down the street.Know nothing about it,just that it wanted to go home with me[]


----------



## ajohn (May 11, 2010)

oops,forgot to put the embossing.
   L.H.THOMAS 
         INK


----------



## Road Dog (May 11, 2010)

Kool Ink.


----------



## surfaceone (May 11, 2010)

Hey Anthony-John,

 Way to make lemonade outta a breakdown. That is a crude lookin little beauty.






  "The very similarly shaped cone ink bottles in aqua glass pictured in the image to the left - although made 40-50 years after the previous example - are both embossed with L. H. THOMAS' / INK.  These bottles (side view and base view) are 2.5" (6.3 cm) tall, were both blown in the same cup-base mold, have tooled patent finishes, and lack obvious evidence of mold air venting.  There might possibly be some faint air venting marks integrated into the heel mold seam although such is usually hard to discern from normal mold seam irregularities.  There are, in fact, differences in this mold seam "roughness" between these two bottles indicating that the mold seam bumps are not air venting marks.

 (It should be noted here that small, mouth-blown ink bottles from the era of mold air venting - i.e., mid 1880s to the mid to late 1910s - very often lack mold air venting marks.  Why? The author believes that the very small mold size and the quickness that a small parison could be expanded did not necessitate - or result in any substantive benefits - from mold air venting.  The open mold top and/or mold seam joints likely provided adequate hot gas escape during bottle inflation.)

 These L. H. THOMAS ink bottles date from the late 19th century, i.e., the mid-1880s to possibly the first decade of the 1900s based on the manufacturing related diagnostic features noted above.  Limited history was found by the author on this particular company (i.e., the company was located in Reading, MI. and later in Chicago, IL.)  although the company used an assortment of ink and bulk ink bottles during the last third of the 19th century into at least the mid to late 1910s as machine-made bottles have been observed by the author (Covill 1971; empirical observations).  (The machine-made Thomas ink bottles observed by the author were very similar in manufacture to the two machine-made, cylindrical inks discussed in the "mold seam anomalies" box later in this section.)  Of additional interest in regards to this company is the labeled L. H. Thomas ink bottle listed further down the page which dates firmly from between 1862 and 1871 due to a particular makers mark on the bottle base." With thanks to Bill Lindsey.

 In looking for Thomas information, I found this:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Thomas Black Ink A superb Collectable Ink Bottle made of Paper Patented oCT 16th 1883 & Dec 8th 1885 This is a rare as they get made in New York, Chicago , Toronto Ont Canada" From here, along with some other cool paper examples.


----------



## ajohn (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info! That was quite the reason I love this site so much.There have been people that think I waste my time with this hobby...No longer in my life 
                                                                                Thanks guys!


----------



## glass man (May 12, 2010)

GREAT AND CRUDE!!! JAMIE


----------



## dollarbill (May 12, 2010)

Nice ink  AJ,Sorry about your truck there. I belive there are a few versions ot that type of Thomas cone .That ink ,one with a Newark star on the bottom and one in lime green that would be the top of the line .The paper ink is a killer one two a .
    THOMAS INKS


----------

